# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  دسترسی به یک کنترل Activex

## علیرضا حسن زاده

سلام
من نیاز دارم به یک کنترل ActiveX که تو صفحه وب ایجاد شده دسترسی داشته باشم
منظورم اینه مثل یه برنامه دسکتاپ که میتونیم هندل کنترل رو بدست بیاریم و خصصیاتوشو از یه برنامه دیگه تغییر بدیم چطور میتونم این کنترل که داخل اینترنت اکسپلورر ایجاد شده رو بهشش دسترسی داشته باشم و بتونم توابعش رو اجرا کنم

ضمنا منظورم از دسترسی به توابع این کنترل  استفاده از همون نمونه هست که تو پیج ایجاد شده وگرنه خودم میتونم بیرون از اونجا از کنترل نمونه سازی کنم و توابعش رو اجرا کنم

مشکلم با این کنترل هم اینه که دو تابع connect و disconnect داره که برای اتصال و قطع اتصال به یک ابزارUSB هست برنامه نویسش بعضا یادش رفته تابع Disconnect رو فرخوانی کنه و ابزار باز میمونه و نمیشه با برنامه های دیگه به اون ابزار دسترسی داشت  تا وقتی که مرورگر رو ببندیم و دوباره باز کنیم حالا کاری که من میخوام انجام بدم اینه که به اون نمونه ایجاد شده دسترسی پیدا کنم و تابع Disconnect رو اجرا کنم تا ادامه کارم راحت انجام بشه
خوشحال میشم اگه دوستان راه کاری برای اینکار ارایه بدن بهم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام
> من نیاز دارم به یک کنترل ActiveX که تو صفحه وب ایجاد شده دسترسی داشته باشم
> منظورم اینه مثل یه برنامه دسکتاپ که میتونیم هندل کنترل رو بدست بیاریم و خصصیاتوشو از یه برنامه دیگه تغییر بدیم چطور میتونم این کنترل که داخل اینترنت اکسپلورر ایجاد شده رو بهشش دسترسی داشته باشم و بتونم توابعش رو اجرا کنم
> 
> ضمنا منظورم از دسترسی به توابع این کنترل  استفاده از همون نمونه هست که تو پیج ایجاد شده وگرنه خودم میتونم بیرون از اونجا از کنترل نمونه سازی کنم و توابعش رو اجرا کنم
> 
> مشکلم با این کنترل هم اینه که دو تابع connect و disconnect داره که برای اتصال و قطع اتصال به یک ابزارUSB هست برنامه نویسش بعضا یادش رفته تابع Disconnect رو فرخوانی کنه و ابزار باز میمونه و نمیشه با برنامه های دیگه به اون ابزار دسترسی داشت  تا وقتی که مرورگر رو ببندیم و دوباره باز کنیم حالا کاری که من میخوام انجام بدم اینه که به اون نمونه ایجاد شده دسترسی پیدا کنم و تابع Disconnect رو اجرا کنم تا ادامه کارم راحت انجام بشه
> خوشحال میشم اگه دوستان راه کاری برای اینکار ارایه بدن بهم


دوست عزیز! فکر کنم بهتر بود در تالار مناسبتر این موضوع را مطرح می کردید! 
1- تو چه زبان برنامه نویسی منظورتون هست؟
2- کنترل مذکور داخل یک وب اپلیکیشن سفارشی هست ویا یک وب سایت؟
3- اگر وب اپلیکیشن هست زبان توسعه چی هست؟
اصولا کنترل داینامیک آبجکتها در اپلیکیشن ها کار پر چالشی هست ولی در صورتی که راهی برای نفوذ و به چالش کشیدن امنیت بستر مورد نظر وجود داشته باشه(که البته همیشه یک راهی هست) قطعا شدنی هست.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> دوست عزیز! فکر کنم بهتر بود در تالار مناسبتر این موضوع را مطرح می کردید! 
> 1- تو چه زبان برنامه نویسی منظورتون هست؟
> 2- کنترل مذکور داخل یک وب اپلیکیشن سفارشی هست ویا یک وب سایت؟
> 3- اگر وب اپلیکیشن هست زبان توسعه چی هست؟
> اصولا کنترل داینامیک آبجکتها در اپلیکیشن ها کار پر چالشی هست ولی در صورتی که راهی برای نفوذ و به چالش کشیدن امنیت بستر مورد نظر وجود داشته باشه(که البته همیشه یک راهی هست) قطعا شدنی هست.


کنترل مورد نظرم توو یه سایت استفاده شده به این صورت که ابجکت تو صفحه اول سایت مقداردهی شده و بعد تو به فایل جاوا اسکریپت توابع مربوطشو فرخوانی کرده حالا علت اینکه از جاول اسکریپت استفاده شده دلایل خودشو داره
زبان برنامه نویسی سایت ASP.net هست که در واقع توش از Silverlight استفاده شده و توابع جاوا اسکریپت رو از داخل Silverlight فرخوانی میکنه که توابع جاوا هم توابع Activex مورد نظر رو اجرا و نتیجه رو بر میگردونه

تو چه زبانی میخوام استفاده میکنم اهمیتی نداره برا خودمم میتونم با سی یا سی پلاس یا هر زبان یکه بشه میتونم کار کنم

تالار هم بنظرم بهتر از اینجا نبود چون تالار های دیگه کسی به مهندسی معکوس و دسترسی به حافظه پروسس های دیگه و اینجور کارها تبحر نداره باز نظر مدیر بخش هرچی باشه

----------

